# Will you eat in an enclosed Restaurant when the door's open?



## Robert59 (Apr 24, 2020)

My cousin the doctor says till they find a cure it's still dangerous in crowded public places. Her medical degree is in hematologist/ oncologist.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2020)

I will likely continue to observe nearly all of the safe-at-home precautions through July, perhaps longer.  Our governor and mayor are very conservative about opening areas back up.  They'll probably see how relaxing the restrictions works out for other states before dipping their toes in that water.  

Even so, there are some restrictions I would feel comfortable loosening. For instance, I'd be ok with dropping my dog to our groomer and picking him up a few hours later. 

It will probably be a very long while before I dine-in at a restaurant, but I can see having a backyard family BBQ where we kept the 6 foot distance, served ourselves buffet-style, used paper goods (or everyone cleared their own plates and loaded them into the dishwasher), etc. 

I'm interested to see what other SF members are thinking about which restrictions they'd feel comfortable loosening first.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2020)

I will do my best to social distance and self-quarantine until a vaccine is available.

Going out to socialize will depend on how important the event is to me and the people that I care about.

If I felt it was important I would go to a traditional restaurant that has made an effort to adapt by doing what it can to protect employees and customers.

For me, it's not so much what I do going forward but how I choose to do it.


----------



## Lee (Apr 24, 2020)

Since I have never been much to dine out anyway, don't see doing it now. Unless of course it's a quick fast food Wendy's burger on a busy day.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 24, 2020)

I may eventually go to a sit-down restaurant, but will never touch a salad bar or buffet again!


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 24, 2020)

Not a chance. Even with social distancing in place ventilation systems will spread the air around. If a restaurant had a heap filter that would be better but I'm still not going.


----------



## Duster (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, I can't wait to go out to eat at my favorite restaurants.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 24, 2020)

No but even a year or two from now I think I might carry in wipes to wipe the table and chair. Only when I get a shot of the proven vaccine will I return. Ever notice how most places _clean_ their tables using a wet rag on all of the tables?


----------



## Pecos (Apr 24, 2020)

Even with a vaccine, it will be some time before we go out to eat unless it is an open air facility with lots of room between tables and a staff wearing masks and clearly practicing safe procedures. Even then, it will be at least a year before we venture out, and the food had better be over-the-top good.

As for getting on a plane, forget it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 24, 2020)

Not until a safe vaccine is available. Even then we won't know for sure how well it works until another Covid-19 season hits. How well will the vaccine work for those with preexisting health conditions? Still to many unanswered questions.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 24, 2020)

Maybe next year or the year after.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Apr 24, 2020)

I think before I would go to a restaurant, I will visit my beautician.  These locks are getting shaggy.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Apr 25, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> No but even a year or two from now I think I might carry in wipes to wipe the table and chair. Only when I get a shot of the proven vaccine will I return. Ever notice how most places _clean_ their tables using a wet rag on all of the tables?



Yes.  About 5 years ago my hubby and I went to the local Pizza Hut.  Run pretty much by the highschool kids.  One of the waitresses seated us and gave us menus and was turning to leave.  I said "excuse me, could we get the table cleaned?".  She proceeded to grab a napkin _that was sitting on the table_ and swish it around in the spilled water pop and ice cubes on the table top.  Hubby and I looked at each other and both got up and walked out. Haven't been back there since.

Carrying your own wipes isn't a bad idea.  We probably should have told the manager, but this wasn't the only instance of filthy tables at that place.  I can't believe it's still in business.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

No, I won't go indoors again in a restaurant or pub for a very long time after the lockdown is lifted... I'll stay outside , which is what I usually do anyway unless it's raining, but now the difference will be that if it's raining I simply won't go out to eat.. an d I will only go to places where they are making a real effort to keep the seating  properly distanced.

My one concern though is that what about things like plates and glassware, or coffee cups carried by a waiter who may  be a carrier.. ..it's all a possibility.. and I'm very much an olutdoorsy person so I don't want to give myself too many excuses not to go out , but I can't help thinking of those types of scenarios.. and also we spend a lot of time at beach bars and restaurants  abroad, and almost all  are packed, so I think we may have to just see how we get on.. and I don't rule out wearing a mask as they do in Hong KOng for smog.. hot as it might be to do so during the summer...


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 25, 2020)

I went by my local Lowe's and it was packed with people in the garden section outdoors but I wonder if you can caught it outside? Everyone wasn't six feet apart.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 25, 2020)

Lee said:


> Since I have never been much to dine out anyway, don't see doing it now. Unless of course it's a quick fast food Wendy's burger on a busy day.



You have described me to a TEE, Lee!  Eating out used to be an enjoyable experience!  Restaurants have gotten where they want to get you in and out as fast as they can.  They have went from a pleasure experience, to all business!


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 25, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I went by my local Lowe's and it was packed with people in the garden section outdoors but I wonder if you can caught it outside? Everyone wasn't six feet apart.


Naw, your alright!  If that would have been Walmart, maybe a different story perhaps!  lol.   Aww, just messin with you, you'll be okay!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I went by my local Lowe's and it was packed with people in the garden section outdoors but I wonder if you can caught it outside? Everyone wasn't six feet apart.


 Our garden centres are closed here...and have been since March, they must have lost millions of ££'s...it's their busiest time of the year


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 30, 2020)

Here in Cookeville Tennessee they are opening up the Restaurants. We will see what happens.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 30, 2020)

Lee said:


> Since I have never been much to dine out anyway, don't see doing it now. Unless of course it's a quick fast food Wendy's burger on a busy day.



Same for me.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 30, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Same for me.


Same here!


----------



## chic (Apr 30, 2020)

Yes. I miss my friends and Starbucks.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 30, 2020)

Not many choices for decent restaurants around here, but I'll be first in line when they open.  I'm really, really tired of eating my own cooking.  Plus, my guess is that many of us have already been exposed but didn't show any symptoms.

(cough, cough)


----------



## Judycat (Apr 30, 2020)

No.


----------



## Shari (Apr 30, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> I think before I would go to a restaurant, I will visit my beautician.  These locks are getting shaggy.


My daughter a hairstylist.  Don't know how they will social distance as their arms aren't six feet long.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 30, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> I think before I would go to a restaurant, I will visit my beautician.  These locks are getting shaggy.


I am not happy with the way my hair is "misbehaving" these days. 
My wife has agreed to break out her dog grooming tools and work on me this Sat. 
Who knows, I might wind up looking like a Bichon.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2020)

Restaurants open tomorrow in Texas at 25% occupancy.   Will be watching on the local news how it goes.  
Not all are opening,  Some are choosing to stay closed for now.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I am not happy with the way my hair is "misbehaving" these days.
> My wife has agreed to break out her dog grooming tools and work on me this Sat.
> Who knows, I might wind up looking like a Bichon.



Bichon fur cutter here!  .... many years of DIY.   No clippers though ... only scissor cut.  

pick your style:


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 30, 2020)

In Austin, restaurants are going to use all disposable service, paper and plastic, starting tomorrow. We may go to one of our favorites, just to see how this is going to go. I'm fine never dining out, again, but Janet and I like the social experience, even though, as a gourmet vegan chef, my meals are better prepared, and tastier.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 30, 2020)

No. I will choose delivery or pick it up from the restaurant.  Would rather get my hair cut.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

The restaurants fear in Ohio aren't opening up yet and I'm not sure when they will or if it will be this month or not.

I think I'd be afraid to dine in at a restaurant for quite a while.

I'm not a bad cook and I come up with pretty good things to mix together and I'm happy with that for now.


----------



## Lashann (May 1, 2020)

Much as I would like to, I am not planning to eat out for some time and even then it will depend on the restaurant.  Hubby on the other hand loves to eat out so he'll have to settle for takeout for the time being.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

We enjoy eating out...well I do more than m y husband but we go out regularly .. However aside from fast food joints which will do take -away only.. it's been said only yesterday that restaurants and pubs will be last on the list to open here, and may not do so until Christmas...


----------



## Furryanimal (May 1, 2020)

I will be going out on day one.I will happily go in a restaurant,,chippy,cafe,to a concert or sports event.I am not going to stay in at all once we are allowed out.
It amazes that people would even would even want to continue isolating after restrictions end.I am going stir crazy,here at home,alone, with no social contact at all.I cannot envisage continuing like that once i am allowed out.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 1, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> My cousin the doctor says till they find a cure it's still dangerous in crowded public places. Her medical degree is in hematologist/ oncologist.


In that case we are never going out again.Everyone seems to have missed last weeks announcement from WHO that this is not going away and we have to learn to live with it without lockdown.They said there is no guarantee of a cure or vaccine.So lets stop assuming there will be either and get our lives back.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> I will be going out on day one.I will happily go in a restaurant,,chippy,cafe,to a concert or sports event.I am not going to stay in at all once we are allowed out.
> It amazes that people would even would even want to continue isolating after restrictions end.I am going stir crazy,here at home,alone, with no social contact at all.I cannot envisage continuing like that once i am allowed out.


You are allowed out Furrry... why are you staying home with no contact at all.?...You could go for a walk, and chat to people at a distance in the park ( no ?)... or  in the supermarkets, or any stores that are now re-opening currently ... I know it's not ideal but as long as you keep your distance, there's no problem going out...and chatting to people


----------



## Furryanimal (May 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> You are allowed out Furrry... why are you staying home with no contact at all.?...You could go for a walk, and chat to people at a distance in the park ( no ?)... or  in the supermarkets, or any stores that are now re-opening currently ... I know it's not ideal but as long as you keep your distance, there's no problem going out...and chatting to people


Wales is under much stricter rules than England.We are allowed out once a day,for no more than an hour to shop or exercise.But not both.
i am not allowed to have a visitor or visit anyone.You can go out with someone if that person lives with you.Even family members are barred from visiting.
Unlike in England our parks our closed and you cannot travel to the countryside for exercise.
Security patrols the local boating lake to prevent visitors.
This is reality courtesy of the Welsh Assembly who have devolved health powers.We could remain under lockdown when it has ended in England.
We can also only shop’in our local area’One Welsh police force was preventing people from travelling to out of town supermarkets due to this rule.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 1, 2020)

deleted!


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> Wales is under much stricter rules than England.We are allowed out once a day,for no more than an hour to shop or exercise.But not both.
> i am not allowed to have a visitor or visit anyone.You can go out with someone if that person lives with you.Even family members are barred from visiting.
> Unlike in England our parks our closed and you cannot travel to the countryside for exercise.
> Security patrols the local boating lake to prevent visitors.
> This is reality courtesy of the Welsh Assembly who have devolved health powers.We could remain under lockdown when it has ended in England.


the first half of your post is the same rules as here ... although lots of people ignore them... .
..Furry you're in Wales,  how is your rules different to England.. Boris is your leader same as here... it's not like wee jimmy Krankey in Scotland trying to take control 

Our parks are open..but  we're not supposed to sit down so the benches are taped off... and the police will tell anyone to stand up if they're sitting on the grass but it doesn\'t stop hundred walking through the London parks... . The beaches are supposedly  closed but the promenades are not  so again people can walk there for exercise... but again so many not practising social distancing.
The only parks here that are closed are the children's playgrounds...

The latest  recommendations are now,  that you can go a reasonable distance for exercise as long as you take twice as long as it took you to get there *for* the exercise, that was on the news just a week ago. So, you can drive for 1/2 an hour for example .. to the countryside, or coast or wherever you wish .... and as long as you exercise for at least double that time, that's walking, or cycling, or jogging, then you're perfectly permitted to do so... in law.!!... An MP was closely quizzed on this and she made it very plain all of the above... so I know that's correct..

I know it must be very hard for you, I'm climbing the walls and I have my o/h at home currently..so I can imagine how you must be feeling for lack of company ... I'll be the same when hubs goes back to working an 80 hour week....(he returns next week for a couple of days to start with... )

ETA...sorry I just read your piece about the devolved health powers from the welsh assembly....


----------



## Furryanimal (May 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> the first half of your post is the same rules as here ... although lots of people ignore them... .
> ..Furry you're in Wales,  how is your rules different to England.. Boris is your leader same as here... it's not like wee jimmy Krankey in Scotland trying to take control
> 
> Our parks are open..but  we're not supposed to sit down so the benches are taped off... and the police will tell anyone to stand up if they're sitting on the grass but it doesn\'t stop hundred walking through the London parks... . The beaches are supposedly  closed but the promenades are not  so again people can walk there for exercise... but again so many not practising social distancing.
> ...


People have been fined for doing things they thought they thought they could do because they have seen things in the National media.Didn’t realise  things were different in Wales.
Last weekend English people crossing into Wales to exercise in country areas were falling foul of our rules.


----------



## Pecos (May 1, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Bichon fur cutter here!  .... many years of DIY.   No clippers though ... only scissor cut.
> 
> pick your style:


You are doing an incredible job!
Are you cutting your husband's hair?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

Maybe after I get a vaccine..


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Restaurants open tomorrow in Texas at 25% occupancy.   Will be watching on the local news how it goes.
> Not all are opening,  Some are choosing to stay closed for now.



I don't think reopening  restaurants has been much of a success in this area today from everything I'm hearing.   People  don't seem that  willing to push it yet.   Maybe shopping centers are getting some customer traffic.

Biggest problem is the testing for the virus ....  they need to get that figured out  ASAP.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 1, 2020)

I'll go. Especially diners and fast food where I can watch and see how the food is prepared along with employee habits. Hate take out unless I'm there waiting for it. And when I dine in it's naturally hot, I don't have to microwave it once home. Can't get into big restaurant or fine dining as-is for other reasons.

Unless somebody coughs or sneezes on you or food the basics like hand washing should help just before the meal.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 1, 2020)

Well, Janet and I roamed around Austin, today, for about three hours. We didn't hit any restaurants, but went to upscale shopping strips and a few grocery stores. We also visited a very large crafts store. 

All in all, it felt great to be out and about, again, great to see people shuffling around. The only negative was that a few of the folks we saw did not wear any PPE. Hopefully, these ignoramuses will have someone educate them on how to avoid prolonging the run of cv19 by protecting themselves and those whom they care about.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 1, 2020)

Dave is chomping at the bit. Me? Not so much. Our county of almost 600,000 folks has had 250 cases recorded.  That's a pretty small percentage. Like miniscule.  Many of those are in nursing homes.  So I'm kinda ready to unclench, so to speak, but maybe not just yet. Had happy hour with some friends on a back porch today. Not exactly social distancing. But no hugs.  Hurry, vaccine, hurry! Will I take a relatively untested vaccine? In a heartbeat. Because living this way is not living.


----------



## Manatee (May 1, 2020)

Some day, no rush.


----------



## Robert59 (May 3, 2020)

Restaurants like Golden Corral and other's I think have a hard time opening. Might just close for good. We have like 75 restaurants here. This is a retirement and college town.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 3, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Restaurants like Golden Corral and other's I think have a hard time opening. Might just close for good. We have like 75 restaurants here. This is a retirement and college town.


I think Golden Corral could stay open IF the food was behind guards and a server on other side placed the food you ask or point to on the plate, then gives you your plate at the end.


----------



## win231 (May 3, 2020)

Yes, I would, but I'll make a hole in my mask so I can eat & be safe.


----------



## Liberty (May 3, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I went by my local Lowe's and it was packed with people in the garden section outdoors but I wonder if you can caught it outside? Everyone wasn't six feet apart.


Depends of whether they are wearing masks, and if they would"sneeze on you".  That good velocity sneeze stuff travels for 12 ft and has been documented to live in the air for 3 minutes.  Masks are good...real good. No masks plus sneeze, real "not so good".


----------



## Liberty (May 3, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Restaurants open tomorrow in Texas at 25% occupancy.   Will be watching on the local news how it goes.
> Not all are opening,  Some are choosing to stay closed for now.


You ain't the only one Bonnie...yep, it will be interesting won't it?!


----------



## Robert59 (May 3, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Depends of whether they are wearing masks, and if they would"sneeze on you".  That good velocity sneeze stuff travels for 12 ft and has been documented to live in the air for 3 minutes.  Masks are good...real good. No masks plus sneeze, real "not so good".


No one had a mask on which I decided to leave.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 3, 2020)

*Probably, depending on the place. If I feel they have done all they can to take proper precautions and all that.  My routine over the last year, has been to take myself out for a meal once a month or so. I would like to do that again.
I am not sure about buffets, but a clean sit down restaurant, why not.  I think I would frequent more of the mom and pop places which have suffered.*


----------



## Robert59 (May 4, 2020)

Went to O'Charley's today and it looked the same like always. No plastic walls. Everybody was wearing rubber gloves and masks. How can you eat with a mask on? I didn't stay just looked. 



https://www.ocharleys.com/


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

i agree with one of the other posters. not until there's a vaccine for this and if it proves to be safe. however, i've been hearing rumors about other viruses that may be similar and coming down the pike in the future. since we get kept in the dark when things are going down, i might just stick with dining at home or doing carry out or delivery.


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Went to O'Charley's today and it looked the same like always. No plastic walls. Everybody was wearing rubber gloves and masks. How can you eat with a mask on? I didn't stay just looked.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ocharleys.com/


Just make a hole in the mask so you can eat and stay protected.  The hole allows you to eat & the mask lets Coronas know they aren't welcome.


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

I agree with Becky. Not until there is a vaccine.

Win I'm glad you find this funny, with 65,000 Americans dead, plus all the dead in the rest of the world.


----------



## Robert59 (May 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Went to O'Charley's today and it looked the same like always. No plastic walls. Everybody was wearing rubber gloves and masks. How can you eat with a mask on? I didn't stay just looked.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ocharleys.com/


The people inside the restaurant was mainly young and I did see one person that looked like he was in his 60's or older.


----------



## Liberty (May 5, 2020)

Thinking one of the reasons the mortality numbers for the oldsters these days are lower is because we stay in and mind our social distancing whenever possible.  The younger folks naturally want to get out more and congregate.  It is what it is.  Probably the real weak link is with the kids grandkids - and the grandparents not practicing social distancing with them.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

Yes, we probably will go out to restaurants when they reopen.   I'm tired of living in fear, and this self-isolation is getting on my nerves.


----------



## jujube (May 5, 2020)

I ate inside a restaurant today; it was just too hot to eat outside.  There were only two other tables occupied in the whole place.  LIke C'est Moi, I'm just tired of it all.  If I die, I'll die with a smile on my face because I enjoyed a good meal.  Although it's Cinco de Mayo, I wasn't in the mood for Mexican food, so I ate at a Turkish place.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

I don't go out that much as a rule, but this is becoming difficult now. If I had a dependent or were responsible for an aging parent, I'd be crackers by now with the pressure!

When my friends and I yak on the phone (while checking up on each other), we moan and vow-
"As soon as places re-open, we're going out for lunch, or dinner".  But really, I think we'll wait a week or two and see how things go.

We're not interested in fast food. We got our stimulus checks, so we want to go to some nicer places. We can flip burgers at home.

What we need is to be together, see other people, talk and laugh over something a little special..
We may open CT fully by May 20th, except for schools.

Yeah, we want to be special, but not foolish.


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2020)

I'm with @RadishRose.  The strain is starting to wear on me, but no so much that I'm willing to be foolhardy or a canary in the coal mine.  

Hubby and I have endured it this long and will continue for a few weeks after things open up.


----------



## Wild1 (May 6, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> My cousin the doctor says till they find a cure it's still dangerous in crowded public places. Her medical degree is in hematologist/ oncologist.



I would agree.

And I am not a senior nor at high risk but my grandpa is 96 and I care about him more than anything.

I will only go once it is truly safe. Not just for me, but for him as well.

I will NOT be relying on a politician to tell me when it is safe. 
I will let science be my guide (which I have some background in).
I will educate myself, by checking selecting various sources based on their credibility and objectivity, not by their reporting of what I want to hear, or validating my beliefs, political or otherwise. 

Until then, I will spend more time cooking, I will order curbside and delivery, and I will go to drive-ins! 

I didn’t grow up with drive-ins being a primary method of dining like some of you, but I always enjoyed going, and it would be so cool to see these make a resurgence, if there’s anything good that can come out of this horrible situation.


----------

